# PPM to m3-PPM Conversion



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have soil savvy tests from last year that reported out using PPM but I went with Spectrum Analytics this year and they report out in m3-ppm. I am looking for a converter so I can compare a little better. Any calculator I see need to know a molecular weight and I have no idea where I'd get that.

I had 6.36ppm of phosphorus last year and this year it shows as 79m3-ppm.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

There isn't a calculator/calculation for SS to other extraction methods. Even the formulas for conversions between the accepted and established test methods (Morgan, Mehlich, AA, Bray, etc) can be subject to error.
You can find molecular weights on Wikipedia.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why do you want to convert? I would just forget about the SS method and just use your spectrum ones.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> Why do you want to convert? I would just forget about the SS method and just use your spectrum ones.


I was just interested if I went down or up in some of my nutrients.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Forgive me for not knowing, which extractant does SS use @g-man or @Ridgerunner?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@osuturfman they keep their methods and ranges a secret. I think it is using a version of the H3A extraction.

I posted some thoughts about the test in this thread:Soil Savvy Testing


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@osuturfman I've never seen anything published, nor any documentation of calibration or studies/testing- zilch. I suppose it might be in their patent application. My guess is the same as @g-man that it's likely based on Haney, some combination of organic acids.


----------

